# New Country Corner. Come on in.



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I taped six Jason Aldean singles and have been learning them my way. With my ear and my theory knowledge. Having a blast with some great music. What are you pickers up to ? Anything new country please no Johnny Cash.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about Girl Crush. I can't get the muted guitar sound so it's harder than you might think and no, it's not about girl on girl.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> I taped six Jason Aldean singles and have been learning them my way. With my ear and my theory knowledge. Having a blast with some great music. What are you pickers up to ? Anything new country please no Johnny Cash.


New country has usually made me change the station in my car to pop or classic rock more and more often. Jason Aldean is okay most times, though.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a dull place. What's up with no Johnny Cash?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> You, know... _that_ kind of country.


like florida georgia line..?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Only new country stuff I do is a bit of Keith Urban and Brad Paisley. A few other tunes for the ladies on request. Otherwise I do a lot of Waylon, Haggard, Vince Gill, etc.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

vadsy said:


> like florida georgia line..?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been doing some Little Big Town on bass too


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

No Cash, Willams or Haggard? Not country to me. I grew up on Hank.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Personally, I'd take this...


I love how Marty tips Kenny's hat up.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I saw those guys live last year from right in front of the stage. Absolutely insane. The whole band is crazy good.


They're old school Bakersfield.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm pretty sure all of those guys front bands of their own. Obviously Marty and Kenny do, but the drummer and bass player are both incredible singers in addition to being incredible players.


Where did you see them?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


> Are Jason Isbell and Sturgill Simpson "new country"? If so, maybe I do like new country.


 NO and NO. I would say the first guy is traditional country and second is rock.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Dis Stuff.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm typically fine with country that doesn't come out of Nashville. Local and distinct sounds not forced all into twangs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Some older Keith Urban by chance?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

nkj. Yes the line is getting foggy. That is probably his most rock sounding tune. But Steel guitar is part of the band. Lyrics are country , (pick up trucks, mud tires, Hank Williams, George Straight etc.,) Actual story line to the lyric's and the singing you can understand. Some of my observations


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Marty Stuart, "oh yeah!" but Toby Keith?????!!!!! Are you joking?

EDIT: LMAO. I reread your post and now see that you wrote "over" whereas I read "or" "Marty Stuart OR Toby Keith." I barely know you, but the Toby Keith appreciation really seemed strange and threw me for a loop.

Too funny!



nkjanssen said:


> Personally, I'd take this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

"New Country" seems to occupy it's own vacuum where no outside influences can enter and bring some fresh ideas.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure what new country is. I don't like to put music in boxes except for music I like and music I don't like. I like the greats like Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Buck Owens, Marty Robbins, etc. I also like some of the newer music. I have a real soft spot for Tim McGraw who is probably considered new country. When my wife and I were a couple of weeks into our relationship she played this song in the car. I wasn't paying attention so she stopped the song, said you need to listen to the words, and restarted it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> Not sure what new country is. I don't like to put music in boxes except for music I like and music I don't like. I like the greats like Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Buck Owens, Marty Robbins, etc. I also like some of the newer music. I have a real soft spot for Tim McGraw who is probably considered new country. When my wife and I were a couple of weeks into our relationship she played this song in the car. I wasn't paying attention so she stopped the song, said you need to listen to the words, and restarted it.


And your response was?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> And your response was?


We moved in together shortly afterward and a few years later we were married while in New Orleans.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> We moved in together shortly afterward and a few years later we were married while in New Orleans.


Your gal seemed to have got you thinking......................her way, which has apparently turned out very good for you two.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Went to Festival of Friends in Hamilton this weekend. Terri Clark played on Friday night. Kathleen Edwards on Saturday night (alt rock/country) and a bunch of Country bands on Sunday afternoon. Good times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I was in Sunshine Records......the new HMV......and they had John Prine in the country section. Does that make him "new" country? The wife likes nerw country and I like old/classic rock. And John Prine.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Not sure what new country is. I don't like to put music in boxes except for music I like and music I don't like. I like the greats like Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Buck Owens, Marty Robbins, etc. I also like some of the newer music. I have a real soft spot for Tim McGraw who is probably considered new country. When my wife and I were a couple of weeks into our relationship she played this song in the car. I wasn't paying attention so she stopped the song, said you need to listen to the words, and restarted it.


If your fond of Tim McGraw's country music stay far, far away from his recent offerings. They're so bad I honestly feel bad for him.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I was in Sunshine Records......the new HMV......and they had John Prine in the country section. Does that make him "new" country? The wife likes nerw country and I like old/classic rock. And John Prine.


Not country IMO, but he does live in Nashville  One of my favourites too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> * I like old/classic rock. And John Prine*.


Wow, that is quite a variance. I like both of them too but I also like a lot of good pop rock and some classic country. I don't know if Alan Jackson is included in new country but he is one of the better modern ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

My neighbour introduced me to this lad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Not country IMO, but he does live in Nashville  One of my favourites too.


Started out in the Chicago area.....more folk than anything else back then.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> My neighbour introduced me to this lad.


Tis Waylon's son. I saw him live a few years back. He was blading country-rock out of a Trussart Les Paul and pounding back Coronas like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Wow, that is quite a variance. I like both of them too but I also like a lot of good pop rock and some classic country. I don't know if Alan Jackson is included in new country but he is one of the better modern ones.


AJ is considered to be one of the pioneers of the neo-traditional movement in Nashville, the Class of 89. They brought traditional country sounds back to radio in the face of the 80s influences. 

Now a days he's just another old fart who is lucky to get a new single on the radio for more than a few weeks.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

sorry


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Country, my favourite tree


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> My neighbour introduced me to this lad.


I wonder if he had a little talk with Uncle Neil before putting that out.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This guy is decent. 



 Reboot this thread


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure if this is aimed at newer or older Country tunes. I'm the furthest from a Country guy you can get, but I'm a big fan of a number of the older and newer acts out there.






I absolutely adore Dolly of course.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Not sure if this is aimed at newer or older Country tunes. I'm the furthest from a Country guy you can get, but I'm a big fan of a number of the older and newer acts out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stapleton is a monster songwriter, singer, and plays all his own guitar work in the studio (and live leads).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Stapleton is a monster songwriter, singer, and plays all his own guitar work in the studio (and live leads).


Yeah. I learned Tennessee Whiskey (it's a remake with his own lyrics as I understand) because my buddy sings and plays it. Stapleton is fantastic. Pure Soul.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. I learned Tennessee Whiskey (it's a remake with his own lyrics as I understand) because my buddy sings and plays it. Stapleton is fantastic. Pure Soul.


Lyrics are the same as they were when George Jones cut it many years ago, and likely the same as originally written.

What he did change was the time signature.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Lyrics are the same as they were when George Jones cut it many years ago, and likely the same as originally written.
> 
> What he did change was the time signature.


I think it was David Allen Coe in 1981 that did it originally (according to Wiki anyways). Yes, I had to look it up but I do remember someone somewhere mentioning that name.....maybe on a comment on Youtube. Wonder if the original lyrics were changed by Jones? I don't know, this stuff isn't exactly up my alley lol. WHat I DO know is that I've probably learned more about this song than most of the tunes I've been listening to my entire life.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I think it was David Allen Coe in 1981 that did it originally (according to Wiki anyways). Yes, I had to look it up but I do remember someone somewhere mentioning that name.....maybe on a comment on Youtube. Wonder if the original lyrics were changed by Jones? I don't know, this stuff isn't exactly up my alley lol. WHat I DO know is that I've probably learned more about this song than most of the tunes I've been listening to my entire life.


I'm a bit of a country history buff.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

One of my recent observations is that Bender guitars are just about dead in any of the new popular releases. Opinions ?


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Perhaps it my age and what I grew up with, not a fan of the, "new" country music, love stuff like this:




That being said, fan of corb lund and some hank III,

This young gentleman has a bright future, Brad Wall's son Colter (fun song to play, too)




He plays some 1920's stuff as well.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and how about Stompin Tom?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Here’s an old classic with a very tasteful guitar solo in the middle.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Does this count?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Love this tune.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Old time new country. Pretty cool.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I got interested in good ol country music years ago... Yep ! Cash, Nelson as well as many others reknowned/iconic country artists. Bought a bunch of their CDs and music books. I love dobro and banjo sounds.
I watch Patrick Norman TV show ("Pour l'amour du country") once in a while : Besides good ol US country, one can also hear there some original country music in French.
I was and still am pleased with the idea that country music, in essence, would be "user friendly" camp fire and square dance music even though many pieces may be musically more complex to my ears than my brain would remind.
So many words were sung about love, hen, cow, dogs and country living, it is certainly hard these days to add to that : 
Tried to catch up more recently but sorry, I do not like the bunch of country versions picked from all other styles that contributed to making "industrial" country music the most listened to.
Anyway, I would be glad to discover original contemporary Canadian country artists respecting the good ol style... ;-)


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This girl is hard on the eyes ? Strat content to boot.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I kinda dig these guys...nice blend of old and new


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> I kinda dig these guys...nice blend of old and new


I saw these guys live, thankful the emergency exits were clearly marked and easy to use,,. I just had to step through the door and into the silence of the parking lot, ease peasy


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I saw these guys live, thankful the emergency exits were clearly marked and easy to use,,. I just had to step through the door and into the silence of the parking lot, ease peasy


I've done a couple of those door dashes in the past. I've only heard this one tune, so I might end up hating them too if I dig a bit deeper


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always sit with your back to the wall and near a door.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This is a good one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I downloaded two concerts and two albums to my phone (gotta use it for something) and spent most of the day listening to it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Always sit with your back to the wall and near a door.


And don't take a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Need more Rock background users in here. Lots of great stuff out there to represent.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Need more Rock background users in here. Lots of great stuff out there to represent.


I'm trying to remember the names of some of those movies.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Past midnite and I'm surfing. A good country song tells a story you can relate to and at 1 am I can relate to this,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some Canadian content.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Went to a good concert Saturday night. Good old Alberta girl.Terri Clark. Pro band 4 sure.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Not sure if this is the new "country corner" or the "New Country Corner." If the former, I'm all over it. If the latter, I'll learn new songs (like "Girl Crush") if someone I play with does them *and* I like the song. Love this one:


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Distortion said:


> I taped six Jason Aldean singles and have been learning them my way. With my ear and my theory knowledge. Having a blast with some great music. What are you pickers up to ? Anything new country please no Johnny Cash.


It's a thing about Johnny Cash. You're watching some band, a patron requests "some country" and the band apparently thinks: "country, Johnny Cash, Folsom Prison." And I go "Oh, ffs, not again."

That's too bad because buried behind the cliche is a vast mine of great songs. His career as a top-eschelon entertainer lasted fifty years. And he *really really really* could sing. Because he meant every word (even in the stupid songs, you could hear the story).

This song couldn't be further from Folsom. First Roseanne and when Johnny comes in, it sends shivers up my spine every time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll see your Strawberry Wine and raise a Tennessee Whiskey...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

It's quite a reinterpretation of the George Jones version -- which was really just another George Jones song, not a classic. But I'm surprised if the writers of "I'd Rather Go Blind" haven't sued.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> It's quite a reinterpretation of the George Jones version -- which was really just another George Jones song, not a classic. But I'm surprised if the writers of "I'd Rather Go Blind" haven't sued.


I doubt that cut was the first to use that progression. Pretty standard for that soul style


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> I doubt that cut was the first to use that progression. Pretty standard for that soul style


I don't believe you can copyright chord progressions anyway, but there's the groove and the melody -- maybe not every note but the same direction, etc. Anyway, it surprised me when I first hear "Tennessee Whisky" and still surprises me. Still a great song that will probably be a classic.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't believe you can copyright chord progressions anyway, but there's the groove and the melody -- maybe not every note but the same direction, etc. Anyway, it surprised me when I first hear "Tennessee Whisky" and still surprises me. Still a great song that will probably be a classic.


Isn't that what happened to My Sweet Lord?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Isn't that what happened to My Sweet Lord?


Yep. And "That's the Reason God Made Oklahoma" which is about note-for-note "Rockytop." Still a great song.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like country.....new and old.


----------



## Kahuna (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy....great game....can I play too?
G.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LanceT said:


> What's up with no Johnny Cash?


Yeah really


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------

